# Which Kit



## old folks (Aug 12, 2008)

I want to do some shell casing pens, which slimeline kit matches the chrome like shells ?
I know chrome is not correct but I hope somebody will understand what I mean.

Thank you

Thanks for the reply to my post for the cheapest kit.

old folks


----------



## stevers (Aug 12, 2008)

I use "Bright Copper" for the nib/bullet end. I use just gold for the rest of the kit. I use copper colored shells.

Here is an example,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 12, 2008)

I think you are referring to Nickle plated catridges and I think Chrome or Platinum/Rhodium would look best with that color.  But I could be wrong.


----------



## ELCAMINO63 (Oct 9, 2008)

old folks said:


> I want to do some shell casing pens, which slimeline kit matches the chrome like shells ?
> I know chrome is not correct but I hope somebody will understand what I mean.
> 
> Thank you
> ...


for something like that go to www.pennstateindustries.com and go to the funline set they have many different funline kits to choose i prefer the copper to look close to the real thing and theyre  very inexpensive too like a 1.65 ea


----------



## stoneman (Oct 30, 2008)

old folks said:


> I want to do some shell casing pens, which slimeline kit matches the chrome like shells ?
> I know chrome is not correct but I hope somebody will understand what I mean.
> 
> Thank you
> ...



I believe you are talking about nickel plated shell casings. They are silver colored and are available in a variety of popular calibers. The 308 and 30-06 are probably most common and both fit a slimline nib pretty well on the outside (though you must shim the outside of the pen tube to take up the slop on the inside of the case neck). Or, if you use actual drilled out bullets for nibs, this is not an issue. I use chrome kits when I use nickel cases. The color match is decent, durability is good and the kits are inexpensive. Also, chrome slimline rifle clips & finials are now available from Bill at Arizona Silhouette if you like that look.


----------

